# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Build platform woes.

## DBFIU

I initially used the material pretty much every printer comes with. Borosilcate, 1/8" thick. It's flat, cheap, and pretty simple to mount with clips.

For the average user, it's perfectly fine once set up. For what I am trying to do, it is a terrible curse.

My intent is to be able to print, edge to edge along the entire surface. Glass is notoriously bad at transferring heat, so if your heater is not able to distribute heat evenly, don't count on the glass being the same temperature in any of the 4 corners. This leads to warping, and air prints in the corners of your job.

Glass also takes forever to heat up. 

I then started to use the MK3 build platform, it is 3mm thick aluminum with heater circuit built into it. Perfect! It can accept either 12V or 24V and comes with mounting holes. Pretty much a direct replacement for my printers. 

I have no complaints thus far with the MK3 heatbed. In fact, I run a 24v 350 watt power supply to this bed (on the 12V) circuit and it gets up to 125C in less then 3 minutes. Pretty sweet. The build surface REMAINS FLAT WHEN HOT. That is the key point. 

Here is the problem though. I use auto bed level exclusively on my machines. I print 24 hours a day. And my auto bed level does save quite a bit of time. The only problem is that my z offset doesnt remain constant, it changes whenever it decides. So this causes my extruder nozzle to dig 3mm into the bed and when it goes to wipe the bugger off after a purge, you guessed it, creates a nice deep scar in the aluminum (I use swiss AVN nozzles and I believe those are nickel nozzles). The aluminum gets scratched up, and looks terrible.

A lot of my prints require that the bottom surface of the print remain flat and glossy, this is best accomplished with a glass surface. 

Now I know you will say "just put kapton tape on your aluminum, durr!". If I do that, and my nozzle decides to dig, it will destroy the kapton tape and that is a process in itself to re-tape my bed. 

I am looking for a bed with all the thermal properties of aluminum and the hardness of glass (so it doesnt get chewed up incase my printer decides to become possessed).

I was thinking of putting the glass on top of the aluminum, I can already see the problems with bed temperature. The thermistor will register the aluminum temp moreso then the glass temp and who knows what temp the corners of the glass will be if the aluminum and glass are not in direct contact everywhere. 

This is my dilemma, I just want a suitable platform! Either that, or figure out a way to keep my machine from changing the z offset every other print.

/rant

----------


## 3dkarma

If you Z offset does not remain constant, does that not indicate that you're missing steps on the Z axis?  You've implied that you have multiple printers - does it happen with all of them?  You say the problem tends to happen after a purge - can you give more detail about the circumstance?  I'm assuming this is a purge at the start of a print.  Can you make bed levelling and Z offset part of your print setup procedure?  Does your Z axis suffer from overheating?  Have you tried fettling the vref?  Are your Z motors wired in series or parallel?  Is it an issue with one or both of the Z axis stepper?

Sorry for all the questions, but it's an issue with many possible causes.

----------


## DBFIU

Hi,

 Thank you for the help.

 I am certain z axis is not missing steps, I can see both motors turn continuously in unison. Also, they are bone cold, like room temp cold.

The motors are wired separately to the ramps 1.4, the ramps has two rows of 4 pins each for a z axis motor. Each motor goes to one row of pins.

I am not sure what vref is.

Both steppers seem to be working just fine, print quality is fantastic once it gets the correct z offset.

I feel like I am chasing my tail, the z offset changes. Sometimes it will remain consistent for a few prints, and sometimes it wont even remain the same when I reset my ramps and go to restart a print. I can see my LCD screen, z offset always remains the same NUMERICALLY, but in reality something is causing my nozzle to either air print, or dig 3mm into the bed very frequently without notice or an understanding as to why.

I hope I can solve this problem soon.

----------


## lakester

Is it possible that something, perhaps setup or maintenance related, is displacing the z-rod nuts?  I.e., is something "unloading" the x axis from the z-rod nuts?

People have mentioned something like this happening when they've homed on Z with the HE still oozing.  As the HE cools, the plastic/HE/bed become somewhat bonded to each other.  Then, if a +Z move is made before things have heated back up, the z-rod nuts can back out of their capture holes, since the HE is somewhat stuck to the bed.

That's one way, I imagine there are others.

0.02USD...

----------


## Mjolinor

You cannot "see" Z miss a step, you can hear it in a lot of cases but it is by no means guaranteed that you will.

----------


## DBFIU

> Is it possible that something, perhaps setup or maintenance related, is displacing the z-rod nuts?  I.e., is something "unloading" the x axis from the z-rod nuts?
> 
> People have mentioned something like this happening when they've homed on Z with the HE still oozing.  As the HE cools, the plastic/HE/bed become somewhat bonded to each other.  Then, if a +Z move is made before things have heated back up, the z-rod nuts can back out of their capture holes, since the HE is somewhat stuck to the bed.
> 
> That's one way, I imagine there are others.
> 
> 0.02USD...



This is definitely not happening. The Z axis motors are not skipping either, I can clearly hear when that happens.

Something about this seems software related... I just have to figure out what it is.

----------


## Roxy

Where did you get your version of Marlin from?  Which version are you running?    Right now, the quickest way to get you fixed would be to take the BeckDac version for MakerFarm printers and put your Configuration.h settings into it.   You can get that here:   https://github.com/beckdac/Marlin

If you had a MakeFarm printer, you would just compile, load and go.   But what you have is very similar and if you cross your important values from Configuration.h over into its Configuration.h file...  It is very likely you can leave this problem behind.

----------


## DBFIU

> Where did you get your version of Marlin from?  Which version are you running?    Right now, the quickest way to get you fixed would be to take the BeckDac version for MakerFarm printers and put your Configuration.h settings into it.   You can get that here:   https://github.com/beckdac/Marlin
> 
> If you had a MakeFarm printer, you would just compile, load and go.   But what you have is very similar and if you cross your important values from Configuration.h over into its Configuration.h file...  It is very likely you can leave this problem behind.


I think I am going to try that Roxy, that is probably my own hope as of now. 
I will try this tonight, thank you!

----------


## Roxy

You didn't answer these questions:

Where did you get your version of Marlin from? Which version are you running? 

That would be helpful information to know.

----------


## DBFIU

I got it from here.

https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin

I believe it is 1.0.5.

----------


## DBFIU

The version I was using originally, did not have all the LCD display settings at the bottom of the config.h code, I see it here in the new version you linked me. Not sure if that helps you figure out exactly what I got. There are a few minor differences but for the most part my config.h values transferred over to the new firmware.

It just wont print now, just sits in the air and extrudes plastic after G28, it wont go into G29 and begin a print.

----------


## DBFIU

I connected with pronterface. The new firmware wont perform a G29. It just sits there, I can do a G28 but G29 gives me no motion and strange characters appear on the Z axis LCD screen display. Trying to troubleshoot.

----------


## Roxy

Well...  Version 1.0.5 at GitHub is not stable.  Pretty much, if you are going to be using code from there, you need to grab the 1.0.2 version.  Hopefully, soon, that will change.




> I connected with pronterface. The new firmware wont perform a G29. It just sits there, I can do a G28 but G29 gives me no motion and strange characters appear on the Z axis LCD screen display. Trying to troubleshoot.


Can PronterFace move each axis both directions after a G28 ?  You are still trying to get the BeckDac fork running, right?

----------


## DBFIU

I can move stuff around in pronterface with the new firmware after a G28, just G29 wont work.

----------


## Roxy

Can you do an M48 ?

Please check the Configuration.h file that you are using in the BeckDac directory and verify you have

#define ENABLE_AUTO_BED_LEVELING // Delete the comment to enable (remove // at the start of the line)
#define Z_PROBE_REPEATABILITY_TEST 

these lines uncommented.

----------


## DBFIU

Yes they are uncommented, it came that way.

M48 does work yes. Albeit the head is moving very very slowly but it does work.

----------


## DBFIU

Here is what my pronterface looks like.

g29.jpg

G29 produces this table right away, there is no probing. As soon as I issue the command, it spits out this table of 0's and diagonal 1's. 

Here is what my LCD screen looks like after it does that.

Garbled Z axis characters.

----------


## Roxy

You should do a G29 V 4 T
The output from that will help us some.

Also...  You can speed up your X/Y movement by making this bigger:

  #define XY_TRAVEL_SPEED 4000         // X and Y axis travel speed between probes, in mm/min

#define DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT   {80, 80, 4000, 893} // customized for MakerFarm i3v 10"
#define DEFAULT_MAX_FEEDRATE          {250, 250, 2, 22}    // (mm/sec)
#define DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION      {1000,1000,5,1000}    // X, Y, Z, E maximum start speed for accelerated moves. E default values are good for Skeinforge 40+, for older versions raise them a lot.

----------


## DBFIU

This is what I get.


>>>g29 v 4 t
SENDING:G29 V 4 T
Roxy's Enhanced G29 Auto_Bed_Leveling Code V1.81:
Full support at http://3dprintboard.com
Eqn coefficients: a: 0.00 b: 0.00 d: 0.00
Mean of sampled points: 0.000000


Bed Height Topography:
 +0.00000 +0.00000 +1.00000
 +0.00000 +0.00000 +0.00000
 +0.00000 --0.00000 +0.00000


planeNormal x: 0.00 y: 0.00 z: 1.00


Bed Level Correction Matrix:
0.000000 0.000000 0.000000
0.000000 0.000000 0.000000
0.000000 0.000000 0.000000


I thinks its perfectly level, not sure how, is this some kind of default somewhere?

----------


## Roxy

It looks like it isn't sampling any points when it is doing the Auto Bed Leveling (via the G29 command).  Can you verify that the G29 V4 T immediately outputs its data without running around the bed sampling points?

Do you have some value in these???

#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID_POINTS 4



#define LEFT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 35
#define RIGHT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 165
#define FRONT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 35
#define BACK_PROBE_BED_POSITION 165

One way the G29 can fail to sample any points is if the Left/Right and Front/Back do not make sense.   You can verify this by trying 4 permutations.   Do a G28 first, and and then do a  G29 V4 n4 F75 B125 L75 R125     If that doesn't do anything and no points are sampled, then try a G28 followed by a G29 V4 n4 F75 B125 L125 R75      Then try a:
G28 followed by a G29 V4 n4 F125 B75 L75 R125   and lastly a 
G28 followed by a G29 V4 n4 F75 B125 L125 R75

One of those lines should move the nozzle around and take samples of the bed.    If doesn't  do a:

G28 followed by a G29 V4 n4 F100 B100 L100 R100     That should produce an error message.   That will at least tell us we can give the G29 parameters for it to use.   Almost for sure...  There is a Configuration.h file setting that goofing things up.

----------


## DBFIU

Hi Roxy,


 This command works.

 G29 V4 n4 F75 B125 L75 R125

it probes a 4x4 grid., 16 points

----------


## DBFIU

Would this work temporarily?

G21        ;metric values
G90        ;absolute positioning
G28     ;move to endstops
G29 V4 n4 F75 B125 L75 R125		;allows for auto-levelling
G1 X150 Y5  Z15.0 F3000 ;center and move the platform down 15mm
G92 E0                  ;zero the extruded length
G1 F300 E30              ;extrude 30mm of feed stock
G92 E0                  ;zero the extruded length again
G1 X175 Y25  Z0 F3000 ;remove bugger
G1 X200 F3000 ;remove bugger
G1 X150 Y150  Z15 F3000 ;recenter and begin
G1 F3000

If I use this as my pre gcode would it work?

----------


## Roxy

> Would this work temporarily?


Yes...  Take the one that works...  And start expanding the boundaries of the X and Y limits.   What ever your probe offsets are, they are going to be important in this.   But once you make that line probe the full bed you can just use that in your Start Up GCode until you are ready to move to the fully checked out and clean code at GitHub.  But my guess is that will be a solid month until you want to migrate.

*Update:  When you are expanding the boundaries...  Have your finger on the Reset button.  If you do something wrong and run the probe off the bed, you will end up driving the nozzle into the glass.*

----------


## DBFIU

> Yes...  Take the one that works...  And start expanding the boundaries of the X and Y limits.   What ever your probe offsets are, they are going to be important in this.   But once you make that line probe the full bed you can just use that in your Start Up GCode until you are ready to move to the fully checked out and clean code at GitHub.  But my guess is that will be a solid month until you want to migrate.
> 
> *Update:  When you are expanding the boundaries...  Have your finger on the Reset button.  If you do something wrong and run the probe off the bed, you will end up driving the nozzle into the glass.*


Thanks Roxy, I am used to having my finger near the rest button. I have the reflexes of a mongoose! rawr...

So far, having the Gcode set up like this at start up is working. I dont mind doing it this way for a month, it's no big deal. 

Thank you!

----------


## DBFIU

Roxy,

  I want to expand the probing area. I am confused as to where the G29 V4 n4 F75 B125 L75 R125 command takes me.

F means front, B means back, left and right.

Does F75 mean, 75mm from the front edge of the build plate? So if I do F25, it will try to get closer to the edge for example?

I am using this part of my code.

#ifdef AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID


    // set the rectangle in which to probe
    #define LEFT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 25
    #define RIGHT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 175
    #define BACK_PROBE_BED_POSITION 25
    #define FRONT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 175


    // set the max number of grid points per dimension
    // The G29 command defaults to 3 if nothing is specified.  But setting the number of probed 
    // points higher is very useful when getting a Bed Topology Report  (G29 n 5 T)
    #define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID_POINTS 4


    // Uncomment one of the following four lines so the Bed Topology Report can produce a map
    // that relates accurately to your bed orientation.  


    #define ORIGIN_FRONT_LEFT
    //#define ORIGIN_BACK_LEFT
    //#define ORIGIN_FRONT_RIGHT
    //#define ORIGIN_BACK_RIGHT


  #else  // not AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID
    // with no grid, just probe 3 arbitrary points.  A simple cross-product
    // is used to esimate the plane of the print bed


      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_X 15
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_Y 180
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_X 15
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_Y 20
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_X 170
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_Y 20


 // these are the offsets to the probe relative to the extruder tip (Hotend - Probe)
  #define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -26
  #define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -30 
  #define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -2.00


If my build platform is a standard MK3 size platform, about 200mm by 200mm, and I want to probe say a safe 35mm from the edges... and my probe is in front and to the left of my nozzle, then what should my new syntax be?

Note, my X and Y offsets are X -26 and Y -30.

Where does ABL_PROBE_PT_ come into play if I am telling it LEFT_PROBE_BED_POSITION and right position and front and so on, what is the role of each of those snippets of code?


Thanks for the help!

----------


## Roxy

The origin can be any corner.   F-ront means the Y=0 line.   If the origin was front left, F means how far from the front it should probe.  

The fact we could use the F, B, L, & R parameters to make it work implies you have the wrong values stored in you Configuration.h file.  Also, when you are telling it to probe an area, the offsets of the probe are factored into where the nozzle moves.  Specifically, the code to probe a point starts like this:



```
static float probe_pt(float x, float y, float z_before, int retract_probe, int verboseness) {
  // move to right place
  do_blocking_move_to(current_position[X_AXIS], current_position[Y_AXIS], z_before);
  do_blocking_move_to(x - X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER, y - Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER, current_position[Z_AXIS])
```

The Z_PROBE_OFFSETS get subtracted from the position you are trying to measure.   The area you are probing has the nozzle going to locations outside of that area.   Probably, that was at the root of why nothing was moving.  So...   If your Bed size is 200 x 200 you can only probe locations that take the nozzle to (0,0).    And you can't probe locations that take the probe off the bed.

In one of your Configuration.h files you had:



```
#define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -26 // Probe on: -left +right
#define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -30 // Probe on: -front +behind
#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -3.97 // -below (always!)
```

This is not compatible with 



```
#define LEFT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 25
#define BACK_PROBE_BED_POSITION 25
```

because it has to put the Nozzle into negative space to get the probe to X=25.  (This is because you have #define'd this up above in the Configuration.h file :Smile: 


```
#define X_MIN_POS 0
#define Y_MIN_POS 0
```

If you update your Configuration.h file with the values you have learned by doing G29 commands manually, you will be able to strip those extra numbers out of the G29 command and it will automatically do the full bed (or as much of it as it can without running the nozzle off the bed).    You should also set your 

#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID_POINTS 4

up to 4 or 5.

----------


## DBFIU

Thanks Roxy,

 Excuse my ignorance, how do I probe the G29 points manually? Did you outline this for me before, I may have missed it. I went back and read all your replies and couldnt find it.

----------


## Roxy

> how do I probe the G29 points manually?


I don't know what you mean by this.

----------


## DBFIU

> I don't know what you mean by this.


This part of your last comment


"If you update your Configuration.h file with the values you have learned by doing G29 commands manually, you will be able to strip those extra numbers out of the G29 command and it will automatically do the full bed (or as much of it as it can without running the nozzle off the bed). You should also set your "

----------


## Roxy

What I'm suggesting is keep doing G29's with a bigger and bigger spread of F & B until you have the full Y axis being probed.  (Or...  As much of as you can because you have fairly large offsets.)   Then do G29's with a bigger and bigger spread of L & R values.   At some point, you will know what the correct values are.   When you know this information, you can edit it into those #define's in your Configuration.h file, compile and load it.   At that point, the bare G29 command will have the information it needs to probe a large portion of the bed without specifying L, R, F, and B parameters.

You can issue the G29's by using PronterFace.

----------


## DBFIU

So would the syntax for my first attempt look like.

G29 V4 n4 F75

And then get progressively smaller

G29 V4 n4 F50

G29 V4 n4 F40


etc...

Until I get the probe close to the front edge? And do the same with all sides?



I just tried to issue

G29 V4 n4 F75

And it is instantly returning the 0 0 0 0 0 bed matrix with no motion, and if I issue the full G29 V4 n4 F75 B125 L75 R125, it probes the whole bed. I can use the full syntax to tune the bed probing it will just take longer.

----------


## DBFIU

I just ran this line through pronterface.


G29 V4 n4 F25 B175 L25 R175

It hits 25mm within the ends of the bed. It does a pretty good job of getting the platform covered with samples.

Although I could push it further out, I think it would be getting too close for comfort.

I will be using that line in my Pre Gcode until the new release of marlin. I am ok with that.

Here is my pronterface returns.

SENDING:G28
>>>G29 V4 n4 F25 B175 L25 R175
SENDING:G29 V4 n4 F25 B175 L25 R175
Roxy's Enhanced G29 Auto_Bed_Leveling Code V1.81:
Full support at http://3dprintboard.com
Bed x: 25.00 y: 25.00 z: 3.07
Bed x: 75.00 y: 25.00 z: 2.49
Bed x: 125.00 y: 25.00 z: 1.98
Bed x: 175.00 y: 25.00 z: 1.33
Bed x: 25.00 y: 75.00 z: 3.29
Bed x: 75.00 y: 75.00 z: 2.93
Bed x: 125.00 y: 75.00 z: 2.50
Bed x: 175.00 y: 75.00 z: 1.93
Bed x: 25.00 y: 125.00 z: 3.60
Bed x: 75.00 y: 125.00 z: 3.26
Bed x: 125.00 y: 125.00 z: 2.83
Bed x: 175.00 y: 125.00 z: 2.31
Bed x: 25.00 y: 175.00 z: 3.99
Bed x: 75.00 y: 175.00 z: 3.63
Bed x: 125.00 y: 175.00 z: 3.24
Bed x: 175.00 y: 175.00 z: 2.70
Eqn coefficients: a: -0.01 b: 0.01 d: 2.98
Mean of sampled points: 2.817552


Bed Height Topography:
 +1.17384 +0.81609 +0.42592 --0.12006
 +0.78617 +0.43964 +0.01706 --0.50399
 +0.46831 +0.10806 --0.32199 --0.88792
 +0.25266 --0.32947 --0.83931 --1.48501


planeNormal x: 0.01 y: -0.01 z: 1.00


Bed Level Correction Matrix:
0.999956 0.000000 -0.009393
0.000073 0.999970 0.007731
0.009393 -0.007731 0.999926
echo:endstops hit:  Z:2.70


The matrix seems to tell me that the bed is very flat, just very tilted, but that is OK with me.

Would like to hear your thoughts Roxy.

----------


## Roxy

> I just ran this line through pronterface.
> 
> G29 V4 n4 F25 B175 L25 R175
> 
> ...
> Although I could push it further out, I think it would be getting too close for comfort.


Yes!  You need to have both sides when looking for the boundaries.  And for that matter, you need both axis too.  The reason is if anything is wrong, it won't probe any points.   

Usually, most people back off a little bit more and make the probed area a few mm smaller just to make sure the probe is well within the bed area.   Missing the bed is horrible because the nozzle is going to get driven straight into the bed.




> Here is my pronterface returns.
> 
> SENDING:G28
> >>>G29 V4 n4 F25 B175 L25 R175
> SENDING:G29 V4 n4 F25 B175 L25 R175
> Roxy's Enhanced G29 Auto_Bed_Leveling Code V1.81:
> Full support at http://3dprintboard.com
> Bed x: 175.00 y: 125.00 z: 2.31
> Bed x: 25.00 y: 175.00 z: 3.99
> ...


This all looks good....




> Bed Height Topography:
>  +1.17384 +0.81609 +0.42592 --0.12006
>  +0.78617 +0.43964 +0.01706 --0.50399
>  +0.46831 +0.10806 --0.32199 --0.88792
>  +0.25266 --0.32947 --0.83931 --1.48501


The Auto Bed Leveling code should be able to correct for this.   But you have a 2.5mm difference in height from the back left corner to the right front corner.   That is a lot!  You should push the back left corner down a little bit and pull the right front corner up some.   It should print OK the way it is.  But you will get better adhesion and a better first layer if you get this more level.




> Bed Level Correction Matrix:
> 0.999956 0.000000 -0.009393
> 0.000073 0.999970 0.007731
> 0.009393 -0.007731 0.999926
> echo:endstops hit:  Z:2.70
> 
> The matrix seems to tell me that the bed is very flat, just very tilted, but that is OK with me.


The Bed Level Correction Matrix only tells you about the tilt.   But looking at the Topography matrix it does appear the bed is very flat.   Looking across the rows and down the columns I don's see any big jumps.   If you get the bed more level, you will get a good first layer every time.

----------


## DBFIU

Thanks for the clarification Roxy.

I just did the best I could to level the bed, since it is on hard fixed supports because I like to run my prints fast with high accelerations. And I generally print very heavy objects 0.5 lbm or more. So I can't always use the spring loaded screws method to do manual leveling, I literally have to dissasemble the entire bed and shim it with a machinists dial gauge that I use. 

I just finished doing that and now the probe is showing me that the bed has a high spot in the middle somewhere, this is strange, because before it showed a very flat bed that was just tilted. 

There is not stress on the bed, the screws that hold the bed down have zero preload on the bed, it is just floating and not being strained in any way. It is a good setup, hard to explain, but there should be no externally induced bending yet I see a high spot.

>>>G29 V4 n4 F25 B175 L25 R175
SENDING:G29 V4 n4 F25 B175 L25 R175
Roxy's Enhanced G29 Auto_Bed_Leveling Code V1.81:
Full support at http://3dprintboard.com
Bed x: 25.00 y: 25.00 z: 3.79
Bed x: 75.00 y: 25.00 z: 3.79
Bed x: 125.00 y: 25.00 z: 3.71
Bed x: 175.00 y: 25.00 z: 3.44
Bed x: 25.00 y: 75.00 z: 3.82
Bed x: 75.00 y: 75.00 z: 3.91
Bed x: 125.00 y: 75.00 z: 3.87
Bed x: 175.00 y: 75.00 z: 3.63
Bed x: 25.00 y: 125.00 z: 3.77
Bed x: 75.00 y: 125.00 z: 3.93
Bed x: 125.00 y: 125.00 z: 3.88
Bed x: 175.00 y: 125.00 z: 3.71
Bed x: 25.00 y: 175.00 z: 3.83
Bed x: 75.00 y: 175.00 z: 3.88
Bed x: 125.00 y: 175.00 z: 3.88
Bed x: 175.00 y: 175.00 z: 3.71
Eqn coefficients: a: -0.00 b: 0.00 d: 3.81
Mean of sampled points: 3.784238


Bed Height Topography:
 +0.04386 +0.09622 +0.09372 --0.07705
 --0.01098 +0.14857 +0.09996 --0.07830
 +0.04012 +0.12613 +0.08375 --0.15558
 +0.00397 +0.00522 --0.07456 --0.34506


planeNormal x: 0.00 y: -0.00 z: 1.00


Bed Level Correction Matrix:
0.999999 0.000000 -0.001186
0.000001 1.000000 0.000883
0.001186 -0.000883 0.999999
echo:endstops hit:  Z:3.71

Let me know your thoughts,

 Thanks

----------


## Roxy

It is easier to understand your high spots with more points.  Probably a n5 would give you more information.   And with the bed more level it is easier too.   (But you do have it fairly level now.)

----------


## DBFIU

Have about a dozen prints on the new firmware, so far the first layers are coming out spot on. I brought my first layer height down to 75% and width to 135% and the brims and rafts look beautiful.

----------

